# Favorite yellow african ?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok i am looking for something yellow and not particularly large, 
here are some of mine:
yellow lab, daktari, soulosi.... whats your favorite !?
pictures are welcome as well


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i would have to say these the ones i got thus far lol


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

those are some amaziing pictures ! i am not big on peacock, but i love your pictures. thanks for the input !


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

anyone else ?


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

*Ditto*

Ditto on yellow labs. And I love peacocks, but I like them deep blue in color for contrast.


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Look good to me. What kind of lights do you use?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yellow labs here too.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i use all 50/50 on my tanks...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

actually be better if u use a atnic and 10k seperate, with atnic in the front will display best.....


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

i have one 18" florescent aqua glo 1800k on each side of my tank (55gallon) my fixture only holds one bulb. If i get a 2 bulb fixture could i just add an atnic bulb to my aquaglo? Where can i find a 18" atnic bulb?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

petsmart should have them..


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Yellow labs are my favorite, but Zebra Gold Kawanga are very nice yellow/gold colored mbuna.


----------



## aquatic_dynasty (Jun 15, 2005)

Yello Labs all the way.


----------

